# Blue Bar Pigeon Found...



## Victor

*Hi all~

Gee it has been a hectic week! My Marine daughter is settling in from a stint in Iraq, my grandsons just came back from beautiful Disney World,Florida, I have been putting in some extra time training our city bus drivers on our new fareboxes,we had a couple of "small" tornadoes touch down in Omaha, which leads me to the blue bar...whewww!!

No NOT "THE BLUE BAR AND GRILL", but a blue bar pigeon...a younger one it seems.

Another adventure in the makes...why me?

Well, it all started when I was on my way to my morning school bus part-time job. The barracades at 20th and Martha stated,"ROAD CLOSED AHEAD"
I choose to take a chance, drive as far as I could, and maybe take a side street and go around.

Sure enough...double BIG signs blocking the street 4 blocks up. I was forced to make a left hand turn, and as I was driving along, I thought I noticed what appeared to be a pigeon on the side of the road. It was still failry dark, so I must be mistaken.While on my school route it was bothering me that what I thought was probably an oil rag, could have been a pigeon in need. After my Junior High run,(no elementary today) I drove the route back and there it stood.A blue bar pigeon all puffed up in the cool damp air. It was light of course by now. I parked the car, grabbed my "rehab bag" and slowly approached the pigeon. He unruffled, and looked up at me. I spoke softy to him and told him I was here to help him. I slowly reached down to grab him, and he panicked (ok we both panicked) and tried to fly away. Knowing the importance of catching him, I secured him by the tail feathers and held him til I was able to gently place him in my bag. The storm was severe and am thinking it got the best of him...?

I checked him for cuts, wounds,bleeding and missing feathers. Visually he seemed fine and looks to be a young one (sex unknown at this point).

I put him inside a medium pet carrier we keep around, put a heading pad and a towel on top, and let him get warmed up and rest.

I then made a cup of homemade electrolye (sugar~salt water) and administered it to the sde of his beak. He drank it.

I drove to Walgreens to get some probiotic power and of course, they were out, but I did purchase some unflavored Pedialyte.

An hour or so had passed,I put my hand in to grab him, and he jumped on my wrist!I secured him properly and I gave him a dosage with the help of Bev. He was clean, I checked his vent area and it was clean.I noticed his poops were a watery-green and white.Basically he was a clean well feathered bird.His head feathers were somewhat disheveled. He took the pedialyte well. He did not smell bad.

Unfortunately,work interferes with pigeon commitments, so I had to leave. Bev called me around 5:30 to inform me that the pigeon was GRUNTING, and when she reached in to "water" him, he wingslapped her! Good sign! He did not respond to the applicator, so she did not force it on him.

I signed on to Pigeon~Talk, and noticed a moderator Reti and fp on, so I private messaged then telling them of my finding and getting their second opinion.

I was hoping to check the pigeons throat, but I had to stay passed my time because of a bus accident investigation.By the time I got home, everyone one was bedded down, and not a creature was cooing ,but asleep they all were.

Let's all hope that he improves by morning. I will keep you posted on this remarkable find.

Thanks Reti and fp for your input! *


----------



## John_D

Well spotted, Victor 

Let's hope he is just young and lacking in pigeon skills rather than ill, and just needs a little vacation.

John


----------



## Skyeking

So glad to hear things are going well with this blue bar. This little "adventure" came along among all the adventures you had. When it rains it pours...

Sounds like you have done everything and then some...the blue bar is in great hands.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## kittypaws

*Alike Minds*

_*


Victor said:



Hi all~

I was driving along, I thought I noticed what appeared to be a pigeon on the side of the road. It was still failry dark, so I must be mistaken.While on my school route it was bothering me that what I thought was probably an oil rag, could have been a pigeon in need. After my Junior High run,(no elementary today) I drove the route back and there it stood.A blue bar pigeon all puffed up in the cool damp air. It was light of course by now. I parked the car, grabbed my "rehab bag" and slowly approached the pigeon. He unruffled, and looked up at me. I spoke softy to him and told him I was here to help him. I slowly reached down to grab him, and he panicked (ok we both panicked) and tried to fly away. Knowing the importance of catching him, I secured him by the tail feathers and held him til I was able to gently place him in my bag. The storm was severe and am thinking it got the best of him...?

Click to expand...

*_*


Victor said:






Victor - I am so the same -see a shape in the road and one side of my brain says " its not a pigeon, its crumpled up paper, a rock or bag or something" and the other side is saying " it may be a pigeon - better go and look" - which of course you do and 9 times out of ten it isn't a pigeon or any creature, but now and again it is and aren't you glad you double-checked?. I also carry around "pigeon rescue stuff" which I know others do. 

Lucky for him Victor that you went back and checked - not another addition to the Slape household is it? 

Tania

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Pidgey

If he makes a habit of wing-slapping you, just wing-"Slape" him back!

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

*Up~date*

Dear fellow members~

I am happy to announce that Blue Bar is alive and alert this morning.

I just woke up, so I have to get ready for the day and run to GNC to grab some apple cider vinegar and some probiotic powder.

Will do a "re-examin" and check throat and mouth for signs of Trichomoniasis. Lot to do here before I have to hit the "bus pits", so I will keep you all posted.

Tania~After I trust he is flight worthy,I will take him back to the area I found him, watch for other pigeons, and do the release test.He might have a family looking for him. We have to do what is in the best interest of our ferals.

Pidgey~ "Wingslape"? You are just too much!


----------



## kittypaws

*


Victor said:



Tania~After I trust he is flight worthy,I will take him back to the area I found him, watch for other pigeons, and do the release test.He might have a family looking for him. We have to do what is in the best interest of our ferals.

Click to expand...

*


Victor said:


> I know you will do what's best Victor - I was just thinking after Tooter disappearing and the new babies you have now - and here is another landing on your lap - but of course you must try and release him - I would never keep a pigeon unless he was unreleasable - so is that 4 pigeons you currently have residing with this new guy?
> 
> Tania


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Wing-slapped Victor Slape*

Pidgey, 
that is great. Wing-Slape! 

I think Victor is on a journey to be in the pigeon annnals. Seems pigeons find him out.

Perhaps this pigeon had decided that Victor needs to keep his senses fine-tuned and his skills honed, so he can maintain the reputation he is developing among the feathered. Training time! (Just like the marines do).

Keep up the good work, all.


----------



## Victor

Hi all~ I can only visit for a while, as I am at work now.

Blue Bar is continuing to improve. I purchased some Apple Cider Vinegar with the "mother" stuff in, diluted it as per instructions nd some probiotics, which I have been needing to get anyway. We administered the mix on the side of his beak with applicator. 

Bev phoned me the last hour to let me know he was drinking fluids on his own, and eating his pigeon mix out of his bowl. I asked her to pull the pedialyte and replace it with fresh water. 

Still isolated and in private room.


----------



## John_D

Excellent news, Victor.

Sounds like the Slape team have everything under control and the pidge is making hisself at home 

John


----------



## Garye

Victor, you are always finding pigeons! It would be lovely if this one gets well and is releasable. It may have a family that is worried about him.


----------



## TerriB

Victor, sure glad you were at the right place and at the right time for this blue-bar! Hope he continues to improve!


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Victor,

Great going with your Blue Bar, glad to hear that he/she is doing better and Pedialyte is no longer needed. This one's in good hands, good thing you don't obey traffic signs....& carry a 'rehab' bag  ..

fp


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT rescue, Victor!  Of course, as always, updates eagerly awaited!

Kittypaws, I think Victor only has 2 pijies now...I don't think Rosco has arrived yet, right, Victor?

Well, Pidgey, I see your brief sojourn did not affect your punny humor! Nice one!


----------



## Victor

*Third Day Up~date*

Hi everyone~

Third day, he is now on top of a flat perch that we wedged in yesterday.
He is aware of what is going on.

I forgot to mention yesterday that when we checked its throat,it was pink.

The poops are starting to take round dough shapes, still a bit green, but the white urates are in a more central area.They are a bit firmer. The first and second day, its droppings were green and white splotches, like spilled paint.

He had an abrasion under fuffled feathers on top of its little round head.An avian topical salve was applied.

Overall, his condition seems to on a good path.But I know we have a ways to go.


----------



## feralpigeon

Sounds good Victor. The wings are ok then? Wonder what happened to the pij w/the scrape on head....maybe just 'blown' off course, or some debris from the storm perhaps? Well, you folks know the drill  

fp


----------



## Victor

When I took it out of the carrier to replace the towel he hopped on my wrist! I took him into the bathroom, so I could continue cleaning his cage. And...he pooped on my while t-shirt. It was a nice, firm brown round tiped shape with a small white in the center! 

I re checked him, his vent area, throat, under wings, and treated his head scrape with pigeon ointment.

He is continuing his raw red apple cidar treated water ( one half tablespoon to half gal of water) and I introduced him to grit. I put a pinch of pigeon garlic powder in his seed blend, mixed it up, and he was gobbling it up. 

I will up up-date tomorrow. Blue bar is responding nicely so far. I will have a picture then hopefully.


----------



## Victor

*Day 4*

Yesterday Blue Bar tried to take a bath in his deep hanging water dish.He does smell "pigeoney" but not bad. 

He is up, alert, and his feed dish is empty. 

Poops are larger,an olive green-brown tone with the white swirl. I saw him pecking at grit last night. 

Well, I have grandkids, and 3 pigeons to take care of. He is looking at me fron the grate door of his carrier while I am pecking at the keys, and Uchie and Beaksley are across the room fussing at me...gotta run!


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT NEWS, Victor!

I know you will keep us updated. BTW, what's happening with Rosco??


----------



## christina11

Great news with this feathered friend you have found !!! Im shur it is very happy to have non other than Victor to be helping it out 

You should take some photos to remember the little Guy/Girl and while your at it post one on here if you can.............


----------



## Victor

My daughter has a digital camera and will take pictures Tuesday 4/4/06.

More on Roscoe soon...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

Good call on going back to save this pigeon, I'm glad your gut was nagging you to go back and check to be sure.

I'm confident you'll have this bird as fit as a fiddle in no time Perhaps, if he/she decides they like the domestic life instead, this will solve your problems of needing a forth bird for your trio

Best wishes and good luck with everything,


----------



## mr squeaks

Perhaps, if he/she decides they like the domestic life instead, this will solve your problems of needing a forth bird for your trio
[/QUOTE]

LOL, I was thinking the SAME thing Brad!  Bet 'cha many others were too!

Not to worry, Victor, we KNOW you wouldn't keep a feral unless absolutely necessary...


----------



## feralpigeon

First off, even tho many days ago, I have to say that I just love thumper.....Brad. 

Victor, glad to hear that the bluebar is doing better, perhaps nothing really critical for the bird except getting knocked around in the storm or being hit w/flying debris of some kind. It's always just so difficult to know what brings them to our door or vise versa. The poops sound good, I would still keep the bird a while longer just to make sure that it is nothing serious. By chance, have you had a chance to see how well the bird does free flying inside of your home?
This might be a good thing to check out. If you have a wormer on hand, I would give to the bird on GP. Look forward to seeing the pic when you get it,

fp


----------



## Victor

*Flight attempted...*

Hi all~ Freeflying? I had not intended tonight, but it happened, unintentionally I coaxed Blue bar to hop on my left hand when I reached in the carrier, and I brought it out. My daughter Melissa took a few pictures of him/her out of the carrier with her new digital camera. She was on her way out to see friends, so we will zap them in the computer on Tuesday.

He walked and hoped on my shoulder, and then over near my 4 year old grandson,"Hawkmaster". The little one then took one of BlueBar and my daughter. He is a regular camera ham, but then aren't most pigeons, when you think about it?

Blue bar flew on top of the carrier, which was on top of the dining room table.He looked all around with much interest for several minutes and then he flew a semi-circle, and crashed down between me and the side of the carrier, on the table. I cupped him and took the pigeon to the front of the carrier when he jumped back inside.

He might just be a bit too weak for flight.


----------



## Pidgey

Sounds to me like there's too much imprinting going on for this bird to be released at the proper time. The Slape family will never be able to let it go. And I'm not talking particularly about the bird being imprinted on the Slape's...might be the other way around...

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Victor,

Does sound like something is a bit off for the crash landing, you did say that the 
bird was an adult, correct? Have you given the bird anything in terms of meds at this point?

fp


----------



## Victor

Good morning. It apperas to be a younger one, as it is the smallest of any I have seen lately. 

The pigeon was started on electrolyte, and the day after it starting eating, I treated the seeds with pigeon variety garlic powder.

The throat and mouth was a nice pink color, so I did not trat for canker...the poopos are getting normal, so I saw no reason to treat for cocci...,

Aside from the ointment for the head abrasion, and the ACV, and isiolation for the most part and warmth, he has not had medications. 

I would like to start it on probiotics. I have the Pro-biotics Aciophilus capsules. Is it advisible to grind up a half capsule and mix it in the water, or is that dosage too high? What is recommeded?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Victor said:


> I have the Pro-biotics Aciophilus capsules. Is it advisible to grind up a half capsule and mix it in the water, or is that dosage too high? What is recommeded?


Hi Victor, 

This isn't necessary. Are these human grade capsules and if so, how big are they? Are they small enough to go down the throat?

They can't overdose on probiotics, unless you're practically feeding them as a complete diet I give my birds one full capsule, soaked in water to lubricate and just POP, down the throat You can also lubricate the capsule with an oil such as corn or sunflower for ease of sliding down the throat.


----------



## Victor

Yes it is human grade, not the pigeon supply type.It is the powder variety.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

That's fine then, I use human grade probiotics too. If they are small enough to slide down the throat, then lubricate one and slide the whole thing down the throat


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Sounds to me like there's too much imprinting going on for this bird to be released at the proper time. The Slape family will never be able to let it go. And I'm not talking particularly about the bird being imprinted on the Slape's...might be the other way around...
> 
> Pidgey


Uh huh...thought the SAME thing...only time will tell...question is, time goin' too fast for you, Victor?? LOL


----------



## Victor

Here is a picture of Blue Bar. You can see his head wound that is being treated.


----------



## Victor

*And speaking of pictures...*

Feather wanted Bev to post a picture of Zipper. She is Bev's squirrel rescue.


----------



## Victor

*one more...*

Here is a picture of him content and smiling for his picture!


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT PICTURES, Victor! Both are such cuties! What do you call the Blue Bar? BLUE BAR??? LOL

Zipper sure looks like a healthy happy squirrel!


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

What wonderful pictures! Looks like Blue Bar is quite taken with you. He/she is a real beauty.  

Bev's squirrel is really cutie! How happy and contented she is.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, methinks that little bluebar is mighty contented looking.

Bev, love your Zipper. We have a friend who had an albino squirrel for nearly 20 years. He just recently passed away.


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful pictures, Victor. The squirrel is most adorable, and I'm just stunned that the newly rescued blue bar is willing to be so friendly .. that is one smart pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

*Blue Bar*

I sure hope she is a girl!


----------



## rivergirl

*Wild pigeon cannot perch....*

 Help. I found a wild pigeon in our yard. She seems to be healthy except for the fact she can't seem to use her claws to stand up. At first, her droppings were watery... I put her on a heating pad, gave her fresh water and some dove food. It has been 3 days later...her droppings are near normal and she eats and drinks...but can not perch or grab hold of my finger.. Last summer, we had a wild crane show up by our pond who seemed to be healthy except for the use of his legs also. Anyone know what this means with the pigeon?


----------



## Lovebirds

rivergirl said:


> Help. I found a wild pigeon in our yard. She seems to be healthy except for the fact she can't seem to use her claws to stand up. At first, her droppings were watery... I put her on a heating pad, gave her fresh water and some dove food. It has been 3 days later...her droppings are near normal and she eats and drinks...but can not perch or grab hold of my finger.. Last summer, we had a wild crane show up by our pond who seemed to be healthy except for the use of his legs also. Anyone know what this means with the pigeon?


Thanks for helping the pigeon. Does it try to fly at all? I'm not really one of the people on this board that helps deal with re-habbing. Just wanted you to know that I saw your post and hopefully some one will be along shortly to help you more. Do her legs respond to you touching them or does it seem that there is no feeling in the legs? I'll be watching the post and if some one doesn't come a long in a little while, I'll let them know. Good luck


----------



## Victor

rivergirl said:


> Help. I found a wild pigeon in our yard. She seems to be healthy except for the fact she can't seem to use her claws to stand up. At first, her droppings were watery... I put her on a heating pad, gave her fresh water and some dove food. It has been 3 days later...her droppings are near normal and she eats and drinks...but can not perch or grab hold of my finger.. Last summer, we had a wild crane show up by our pond who seemed to be healthy except for the use of his legs also. Anyone know what this means with the pigeon?


Hi Rivergirl~

Thank you for taking in this pigeon.

Usually if they allow you to "get" them their immunities are low, and they are weak, something is not clicking right with them

Put the heating pad on medium and place a towel on top of it, not only to keep the pad from getting soiled, but to sud-due the heat and make it comfortable for the ill bird. 
Are the droppings, a brown -greenish color with white (urates) in the center? The consistency should be firm-somewhat wet fresh.


----------



## christina11

Wow great pics of the pigeon shur is a cute little Guy/Girl lol

And for the squrel its very cute too great to be helped out.


----------



## Victor

Here is one more picture of our pigeon rehab we call "BlueBar"...

Oh, the cookie faced child is "Hawkmaster"!


----------



## JGregg

*Heating pad setting-low*

Sorry to correct you Victor-but the heating pad should be set on low. If the heating pad is set on medium you're dehydrating a sick bird.


----------



## phyll

Yes, the heating pad should be set on low. Also, there should an area for the bird to move away from the heat, if he chooses to do so.

Phyll


----------



## Victor

*Hi JGregg and Phyll~

You are so correct, and I probably should have proofed read my post , just a lot going on this week!

Yes, it was on LOW, and the towel was doubled over, towards the front of the dog carrier, and the space behind, oh about 6 inches was an old wash cloth over bare plastic. I ususually mis-spell when I am rushed but thank you both for brining it to my attention. We don't need new members or guests reading misinformation!.*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hey Victor, 

Great picture of yourself, "hawkmaster" and "bluebar"


----------



## mr squeaks

Looks like Blue Bar has already made him/herself to home, Victor!  

GREAT FAMILY PICTURE!


----------



## TAWhatley

*Heating Pads .. My $.02*

I have a bunch of heating pads .. perhaps a dozen or more, and they all get used during baby bird season. Each of my heating pads seems to have it's own "personality" .. some set on low won't generate enough heat to keep a fly alive let alone a baby bird .. those need to be set on medium and some even on high. Also the type of container and amount of toweling under the container or on top of the heating pad makes a difference. Thus, you really need to "know" your heating pads and have a thermometer handy to make sure you have the temperature you want.

It's sort of like the instructions for cooking in a microwave .. they all tell you that you may have to adjust based upon your particular one. 

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen

Victor,

Thanks for all the pictures....I especially enjoyed the family portrait of you, Bluebar and Cookiemonster aka Hawkmaster. Tell Bev I envy her having such a cutiepie.....err, talking about the squirrel, but come to think of it, looks like she is surrounded by cutiepies.... 

Linda


----------



## Victor

Blue Bar had another living room flight test, he did his best, but it seems when he gets height elevation, he plunges down. He aimed for the top of a propped door, but did not quite make it when he ended up on the floor. But he trying his best. He otherwise alert, has been off the heating pad, eating very well, and still on ACV water. His poops are about normal...proper color, and firmness/shape. 

I have a lot of hungry beaks to feed, so if youwill excuse me.


----------



## Pidgey

Victor,

I think the aforementioned imprinting possibility has blossomed into an outright reality. It's also probable that the bird can't manage to gain altitude against the magnetic draw of your magnanimous self.

Maybe if you'd try being grumpy once in awhile...

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lord Victor, I do love that shot of you, the "hawkmaster" and Bluebar. What a great amount of love it shows on the faces of the three of you. You might as well "give it up" and adopt Bluebar. You know, that's the way it always starts..you get one, then two, then three etc. 

On the heating pad debate. I think, ideally, the setting should be on low. But, like Terry said there are a lot of factors to consider and you can't always get good results from a low setting. To me, if a bird is just marginally ill or hurt, and can get off the area where the pad is, then low is fine. But, if I get in a seriously ill or injured pigeon, I want it's entire environment warm. I usually put down an old scatter rug on the table, place the pad on it, then double or triple a bath towel on top of the pad. I initially set the pad on high, drape a towel around the cage with a corner left open, set a kitchen timer for 30 min to an hour and constantly check the warmth. When its the temp I want I cut it to low. I continually check and adjust the pad temp accordingly. I do the same thing for a naked or partially feathered baby.


----------



## kittypaws

*Slape family member*

I don't know about you Victor, but that pidgie looks mighty settled  - and I do think has the makings of an addition to the Slape household - my it's growing these last couple of months!! 

Tania xx


----------



## Pidgey

On the heating pad debate, there's a big difference between a pigeon that can stand up and one that cannot, as well. Young chicks are at the mercy of the pad so it's up to the person to figure it out. When a bird spends a lot of time standing, that pad isn't going to matter if the bird doesn't want to hunker down on it. That's usually when I resort to the heat lamp.

Pidgey


----------



## Garye

I'm thinking Blue Bar might be a female. Something about those irridescent feathers around the neck - there's not too much of it around the neck.

But I'm just guessing.

What a terrible head wound it suffered.


----------



## Victor

*A she?*

Garye~
I am believing it to be a female too just by the way she reacts in front of the mirror...SHE DOESN'T! Blue bar ignors its reflection completely, whereas Uchie,Beaksley and Rosco all loose their minds. Tooter did the same! Something about the eyes...look at the eyes and expression on the pic of her looking forward to the camera. It is a she I gotta believe it.


----------



## mr squeaks

WHAAAAT? Uchie is a MALE? Good heavens, ONE female with THREE males?  

Now, for some human females, that would be grand! For Ms. BB, you'll have to ask her! LOL

(Mmmm, for some reason I keep thinking you might have mentioned Uchie being a male...did you? If so and I'm not remembering, then the ole memory is right on target as I'm the Jr/Sr Moment President!)


----------



## Victor

Hi Shi~ Yes, but it is just my personal theory. DNA testing or of course or the production of an egg would confirm the unscientific theory!

Uchiwa reacts to the mirror that is centrally placed in her quarters and looks at it quite often, in fact usually sleeps in front of it. Uchie is also quite the coo-er and moaner,sometimes noiser than Beaksley and Rosco.Don't forget the agggressive behavior it has displayed towards Beaksley. I have not not yet introduced Rosco to the other two. I waited a week for each to become comfortable and used to their surroundings, and they each get their own private flight time at this point. 

Getting back to Blue bar, she occasionally will make low moan sounds and as stated before, ignors the reflection in the bathrooom mirror when I am treating its head wound.

Well, gotta run to Petco to get some more hanging dishes, another bag of Supreme Pigeon-Dove mix and some bath salts.But first, tis feeding time. 

See ya.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Victor,

My initial impression of the Bluebar was that it is a female. Just something about the shape of the head, the expression and demeanor. Not very scientific, huh?

Is there any impression of one of the wings being weaker than the other or is it in general, just a situation of seeming weak in general and not getting up to the targeted location?

The heating pad debate....I find that even on low, given that my heating pads are new and generate good heat, that if the bird is standing, the feat, legs and most of the body will also feel warm. The uppermost part of the back/wings may feel cooler. But in an emergency situation w/a new comer, trying to explain the nuances of a heating pad and what you are trying to achieve, is another story. I just try to start w/the basics. If they have a way of checking the temperature, then that might be a different story.

If you can medicate the bird for worms and coccidiosis, I think it would be a good idea, for most ferals, you probably wouldn't be off course. If you don't have the meds, you could use the soft-gel garlic capsules or even fresh cloves.

fp


----------



## Victor

Yes I do have the medication and will start Blue Bar on that tomorrow just as a preventative measure. I have been checking her throat daily before I treat her head wound and it is clear and pink. Her poops are normal now. She has been off the heat pad since day two, and just wanted to stabilize her and get her to eating and drinking on her own, which she is doing a great job of. One day she gets garlic powder treated food, and the next, powder probiotics, and daily ACV water. Of course, she is isolated away from the other pigeons, and I am wearing a special smock and doing the washing of the hands. As Feather stated in the Rosco thread, she is a sweetheart.She has been so cooperative.She will have another test flight maybe Sunday.


----------



## feralpigeon

What do you have for a coccidiostat, Victor? I could mail you something to help if you don't have on hand.

fp


----------



## Feather

Victor said:


> Feather wanted Bev to post a picture of Zipper. She is Bev's squirrel rescue.


Oh my gosh,

Bev, I am just now reading this thread, and saw Zipper's picture. What a beauty. Thank you for posting his picture, he is even cuter than I imagined.
If I ever come back as a lesser being, such as John D states on his posts, I hope it is in Omaha around the Slape family home. 

Thank You 
Feather

O.K. now I am going to go back and read the rest of this thread, it seems like I've been missing alot


----------



## Feather

Oh my gosh,

I missed this picture too. That pigeon looks so much at home, I don't think that he/she will be going anywhere. Now, Hawkmaster sure is adorable, I think with a name like that, he is probably helping Tooter's cause. Who is the hunk in the white shirt?

Feather


----------



## Victor

Feather said:


> Oh my gosh,
> 
> I missed this picture too. That pigeon looks so much at home, I don't think that he/she will be going anywhere. Now, Hawkmaster sure is adorable, I think with a name like that, he is probably helping Tooter's cause. Who is the hunk in the white shirt?
> 
> Feather


Gee Feather~ I re-read the whole blue bar thread and have no idea what you mean about this "hunk in a white shirt"?! I only saw little ol' me. I am part Mexican in case you have not figured that out!


----------



## Victor

*Day Six...*

Well, it is now Saturday, 6 days now that we have had BlueBar. It is on the garlic treated seeds today, and still on ACV treated water. She is taking the grit more now. 

She had another flight test today and her elevation has improved, but she looses momentum after 6 feet and looks for a place to roost, either my head, or the back of the couch. 

Her top head feathers are all spiked up due to the antibiotics that we have been applying to her head wound. No scab yet. 

I called our Avian vet, but he was out and about, so he will be in touch with us. We decided to have him examin her and we will discuss also the coccidiosis medication.

She has improved so well, we just don't want anything to go in the wrong direction.


----------



## mr squeaks

Sounds GREAT to me, Victor! Depending on what the Vet says, I'm all for "less is more!"


----------



## Victor

I fully trust him. We go way back to the "Tooter" found hurt days.


----------



## Victor

I placed an order for Coccidiosis medicine (liquid). I did some research on this condition and see that ones naked eye probably would not see evidence in the stools.


----------



## Victor

*New name*

*Blue Bar was given another flight test and did not do favorably. She is gaining some weight, and her poops are very good. But we are not comfortable with her fliying ability. She is so very sweet and loves to be cuddled after her head treatment. After reading the sticky that Trees Grey wrote on releasing ferals, and the way she has not only become imprinted as well, we decided it was in her best interest to adopt her. Bev named her. She has a cute new name now. Blue bar was supposed to be a temporary name since she was a potential release.*


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor said:


> She has a cute new name now. Blue bar was supposed to be a temporary name since she was a potential release.


So .. what's the name, Victor & Bev?

Terry


----------



## Victor

Is the nosey members club ready for some for action?

Clue 0ne:

We kept part of the name "Blue Bar"


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor .. I'm sure the "Noseys" are ready .. I'm ready too . but I'm a regular person here and can wait for you to post. I know the "Nosey's" will get to you soon.

Terry


----------



## Feather

YOU RANG?

I'm sniffing some action on this thread.


----------



## Feather

One missing word or two?

Baby Blue Bar? Betty Blue Bar? Barbara Blue Bar? Bobbi Blue Bar? Binnie Blue Bar? Big Bird Blue Bar? Birdie Blue Bar? Oil Rag Blue Bar? Mrs. Blue Bar Beaksley? Begonia Blue Bar? Bonita Blue Bar? Sweetie Blue Bar? Bonnie Blue Bar? Bev's Baby Blue Bar? Buddy Blue Bar? Bashful Blue Bar?

Beautiful Blue Bar?

PANT.....PANT.....PANT


----------



## phyll

Victor ~ So happy to hear that you guys have decided to keep Blue Bar. I would venture to say that detour was
the BESTEST one you've ever taken!

Feather ~ They kept PART of the name "Blue Bar."
Now you have to start your list over again. Okay, go!

Phyll


----------



## feralpigeon

Well, I hate to be the voice of 'doom and gloom' but I do think that 6 days might be a wee bit too soon especially if the pij isn't feeling it's oats right now. I for one would like to know that a pij is recovered, able to fly small in house excursions successfully and still wants to be a part of the home.

Could be it was someone's pet before, maybe not. Could be it feels comfortable there due to inherent 'charm', I'm sure that's a factor, I do also know, that if you have other pigeons, a new feral will feel inherently more comfortable due to this. Also, I think that some pigeons in general, due to specific temperament are just more at ease being around humans, especially in time of need. And if not up to par, they are greatful for the 'stay of reprieve'. I'm thrilled for all if this was meant to be, just don't want to jump the gun in terms of what is altruistically best for the feral.

fp


----------



## andinla

*How content for a new rescue Victor....I also rescued*

a pigeon today (during work hours) don't tell the cheese please. 

While driving to subway to pick up lunch I happened to look over at the plunge (indoor swimming pool building) next to the school yard, and there sat a pigeon all fluffed up and he was looking up at the open doors as if to be waiting for help, I continued up to the stop sign and a quick u turn back to the pigeon. I looked around to see if eye's were watching from the school, and then noticed several people walk past the pigeon and look at him and then they kept on walking. I said who cares fire me, I am quitting any way I caught him on my first try. I took him home put him in a box with food and water and called my friend to pick him up. I did notice his crop seemed really soft like it was filled with water. 

I seem to find pigeons, or they seem to find me I should say... I drive my friends crazy sometimes with my "What is that over there? see it? most of the time it is a bottle, or some paper.... but then there are the times it has been a pigeon. It never hurts to check it out.... I also have to feed everything that I think is a starving animal, such as feral cats, etc.... I have been trying to catch a crow for several weeks who has a broken foot, she lays out on the green belt on the grass daily, when I approach her she flys off... So I have been leaving cat food (wet) for her to eat... I make it a habit now to always have a few cans of cat/dog food, a box, bird food, water & bowls and also a leash & collar in the back of my jeep. 

I will get the update on the rescued pigeon tomorrow and let you all know how he is doing... 

Victor that little squirrel is so cute, where did you rescue it from? We now have two squirrels that visit us daily. They are so cute. 

Keep us updated Victor on your new friend...ok

ok just read the blue bar thing ,,and you have kept part of hmmmmmmm ok I will get back to you on this one....

Andi


----------



## andinla

*ok the name is it*

Tornadoe Blue? Blue Bus? Omaha Blue? Small Blue??? Stormy Blue?


----------



## Victor

Clue #2~

Part of the name BlueBar, but one word.

Pleasant dreams everyone.


----------



## mr squeaks

Just saw the "challenge." Mmmmm, Lu? Lea? Blue? Bart? Barry? Blair? Belle? Bluebell?

Male or female name? Or either?? What's the first letter? Familar type name? How many letters?


----------



## Victor

clue #3:

Named after a fashion icon.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor said:


> clue #3:
> 
> Named after a fashion icon.


Model or designer? Personally, I like BettyBlueBar....has kinda a nice sound! However, as one of the founding nosey members, I will rack this old brain and see what fashion icon comes to mind.

I am sooooo happy you're keeping this baby.


----------



## Victor

Model of sorts

Clue 4 :The name is female. This fashion icon has never aged since she came on the scene some 50 plus years ago. And she has had numerous careers over the years telling by the vast amount of clothing she has worn.


----------



## Feather

Twiggybluebar, Puffdiddybluebar, Puffdaddybluebar, Puffybluebar, Cindybluebar, Cholebluebar, Guccibluebar, MissPiggybluebar, MaDonnabluebar,
Oh did you say fashion icon? *********Featherbluebar**********Zha ZhaBluebar, Vannabluebar, Phyllisbluebar,
Cherblubar, Minnieblubar, Minnie, No? Daisey,


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Part of the name Blue Bar*

I don't want to be too aggravating, but there is a space in the name "Blue Bar." What the heck, I like to aggravate some times, especially when I am at a safe distance. 

Is our 50+ years "fashion icon" spaced out? Have a blank mind? 
Bar None? Bar Nun?' Bar-Bar-Rella (Jane Fonda seemed spaced-out). Blue-Bar-Rella.

This can get ridiculous. I see I am out of touch, and wasting valuable virtual-real estate.


----------



## Maggie-NC

BlondieBlueBar? (of Dagwood & Blondie) She always wore lots of different clothes. MinnieBlueBar? But, she always wore the "same old thing".

Can you give us the first letter of the name?

Sorry Feather, just noticed you had mentioned Minnie also. Great minds etc......


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

I'm gonna guess BlueBarb or BlueBarbra as in Streisand


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*sweet + female + fashion icon + clothes + 50+ years + (blue or bar) = ?*

Blue Jean?

How about: *Barbie Doll*?

Barbie. Bar B. 
Bar-B-Doll.
Bar-B Doll. Bar B. Doll.
Blue Barbie Doll. Blue Barby Blu Barbie.
Sweet Barbie. Sweet Bar-B. 
(in 1959 Barbie dolls were introduced. I cheated by looking on the internet for this info).

Since she's sweet, how about Candy Bar? 
Or is she named after Candy Barr (the Dallas dancer, associated with Jack Ruby)?


----------



## Pidgey

Barbie?

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Change my guess to *Barbiedoll* or Bar-B-Doll.

Reason: 
1) One word, check.
2) fashion icon, check.
3) never aged, check.
4) worn lots of clothes, check.
5) 50+ years? Internet says Barbie Dolll introduced for children in 1959. Umm.... then she hasn't been around 50+ years,strictly speaking. I was looking for something in the post WWII years, mainly the 1950s, when people had the time and money and luxury to think about fashion. 
Maybe I have to start over. Of course we did have Blue Jeans, and plenty of women named Jean. Maybe *Bluejeans*?


----------



## Feather

Very Good Larry!

Of coarse I knew it all the time. 

It takes two grown men to tell us who our very lovely, and very famous fashion icon for the past 50 years is.

That is a perfect name for that little darlin. Blubarbie........you guys are very clever!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wow, Larry, I think you hit the jackpot! Gotta be the old girl. Good going.


----------



## andinla

*Taylorblue, Lizblue*

Cherblue????come on is it what what???
Andi


----------



## bevslape

*Barbie*

Brad was pretty close!

Larry hit it on the nail

Pidgey came in 3 minutes later.

The men have it!! 


Thanks to all who gave it their best guess, and Congratulations to the men!


----------



## Pidgey

Well, that explains why the poor bird can't fly worth a crap...

Victor, take those @#&% doll clothes off that pigeon right now!!! 

That has simply got to amount to "animal cruelty"... especially the high heels.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Glad I came along too late to guess...would have been waaaaay off!

VERY funny, Mr. P. Are you SURE you have never considered being a stand-up comic? You could even use "Barbie" pigeons in your act!


----------



## Pidgey

No, MIZZZ Squawks, I'm a medical (un)professional and I do my best to simply diagnose sick and hurt pigeons. I've been watching this thread for awhile now, trying to gain a clue as to this bird's inability to fly. Now, we find that Sick Vic has been withholding information (deliberately) and it's EASY to divine the problem at this point--he's obviously been trying to squeeze a size 12 bird into a size 6 outfit.

And I seriously doubt the shoes fit well and probably don't match either.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, I'm sure Victor took the shoes off first - after all, better to "walk" in the shoes than to fly. ..

HOWEVER, ya gotta watch those JEANS...denim ican be very heavy!


----------



## Skyeking

Congratulations!Love the new name Barbiedoll

Lovely name for a lovely bird.


----------



## andinla

*Ok feather what are we to do now? bored little birds we*

are... I say pigeon talk starts a photo guess who contest. Submit photos of members (e-mailed ) to one person and they post all of them and we would all post a name next to the person in the photo... except we all know what Terry and Victor look like and maybe a few more... I think it would be fun. or maybe match pigeon with owners face contest ..... dang I need to get a life .....

well it sounded fun...
Andi


----------



## TAWhatley

andinla said:


> well it sounded fun...Andi


It does sound like fun! Are you volunteering to setup such a contest or contests and do all the "grunt" work? As Brad can attest and now Jiggs also .. doing these things does take a lot of time and a bit more effort than you might expect. 

Terry


----------



## Feather

Andi that does sound like fun, even though my picture is on all my posts. I'm still posting doubles, and most of the stories that I have written about my pigeons never make it through. When I am more computer savvy, I will give it a stab.

Your right though Andi, it will be kind of boring, Oh no it won't! Just go back and read Pidgey's post.


Now, it is no wonder that Victor plays with Barbie's things,
cuz Ken doesn't have anything. No motorhome, No swimming pool, No Corvette. The gigalo type. But that is no excuse for trying to squeeze Barbie into those tube tops. They smash her wings.


Pidgey, You are so funny! I needed that laugh! How do you spell gigalo?

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Now, it is no wonder that Victor plays with Barbie's things,
cuz Ken doesn't have anything. No motorhome, No swimming pool, No Corvette. The gigalo type. But that is no excuse for trying to squeeze Barbie into those tube tops. They smash her wings.

*Not to mention flattening her breast feathers! Tube top and jeans? I'm tellin' ya, it's those jeans that are weighing her down!*

Pidgey, You are so funny! I needed that laugh! How do you spell gigalo?

*GigOlo..you are welcome. However, I keep a dictionary next to my computer! LOL*

Feather[/QUOTE]


----------



## Camrron

Wow,

I just read this thread for the first time,

Larry, that was some terrific deductive reasoning. And you nailed it too. Great work. My own guess was Blueberry until I read your post. But that's only because I like the sound of the name, not for any really good logical reason. Heck, I call Buddy "Pumpkin" on the odd day. (and of course, just because I like the sound of it). And it relates to food. Mmmmm!

Feather, you are a great guesser. Your a genius at famous names. I would have thought one of them was right for sure. You can have my Blueberry name for all your good work. Heck, I will even let Pumpkin go for a small price. It is protected by trademark now you know!

Barbie-doll is a great name Victor. 

I worry a bit too if it is not too soon to decide to keep your new bird. Why not give it a bit more time to decide for sure so there is no heartbreak down the road. Meanwhile, you will want to deworm etc and get a good checkup to be sure Barbie is in tip-top shape before allowing her to mix with the household birds. 90 days isolation is probably a best recomendation based on what I know now. Better safe than sorry. Especially as you found her downed on the street. Just my thoughts on this case.

Cameron

Cameron


----------



## Victor

*2 week up~date*

I just got some supplies that I ordered from Foy's Pigeon Supply Co., which includes a liquid additive to add to water for worms (Coccidiosis). After mixing according to the instructions, I placed the soulution in her water dish, and she drank it within a minute. 

Our vet offfice has one vet that specializes in Avian treatment, but took off a few days due to an illness, so I am glad that we made the order last week. We needed a few things anyway.

Last night Bev looked at Barbies head wound under the desk lamp, and squeezed out a growth and out came out some infection and a small rock pebble followed by blood flow. We treated after cleanining it with Neosorin. 

She started making moaning sounds( 1st time) after we put her back inside her cage. I gave her a bit of garlic treated seeds and some ACV water for a late night snack as she was so good during the "procedure". 

Today, she is the liveliest she has ever been in the 2 weeks we have had her. And Yes, she is isolated from the other birds.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Victor said:


> Last night Bev looked at Barbies head wound under the desk lamp, and squeezed out a growth and out came out some infection and a small rock pebble followed by blood flow. We treated after cleanining it with Neosorin.
> 
> 
> Today, she is the liveliest she has ever been in the 2 weeks we have had her. And Yes, she is isolated from the other birds.



Hi Victor & Bev, 

Well that is something...a rock pebble, I can't even begin to guess at what might have caused this on her head! Well, I'm glad you got that out and treated appropriately.

You may want to also treat Barbie for worms too, these are fairly common in all wild birds/pigeons. 

Best wishes and luck with her, you'll have her up to "full speed" in no time


----------



## Victor

Two weeks ago on Thursday,the Omaha area had two tornaic storms. The path it followed is where I discovered her. I suspect she was either hit by flying debris, or she impacted the side of the Army Reserve building. 

She IS on medication for coccidiosis.I just received it an hour ago.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Ah, I see...yes, perhaps she was even slammed against the building in the high winds! 

Coccidiosis is NOT the same as worms, Victor. Not sure if I'm reading your answer as you meant it or not, just clarifying


----------



## Pidgey

Embedded foreign objects will usually suppurate (fester) and need to be removed. That's one of the reasons why you usually want to see what's under the scabs, especially if they're not healing quickly.

However, I notice that Victor did not acknowledge in any way, shape or form, the concerns over his dressing the bird in Barbie doll clothes. Definitely guilty.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

Brad~ PARASITES..worms.... I did some research, so I need to get Imovec next. So much to learn! 

Pidgey...you are a bad man!


----------



## Pidgey

"Pidgey the Bad Man"?

Hey! At least all MY birds are only wearing feathers!

Pidgey, Au Natural Advocator


----------



## andinla

*Glad to hear Barbie is*

doing well Victor & Bev. Also happy to hear she will be staying with you...

Keep up the good work.....Andi


----------



## Camrron

Pidgey said:


> Embedded foreign objects will usually suppurate (fester) and need to be removed. That's one of the reasons why you usually want to see what's under the scabs, especially if they're not healing quickly.
> 
> Pidgey



You are right about that Pidgey. This is a whole subject that could be addressed at separate thread. I am personally against removing scabs of any sort but there are times it needs to be done. Embedded objects is one of these situations. 

On another thread we had also discussed a scab over a crop area where a crop perforation was a risk to the bird. I think it was one of Reti's birds if memory serves. But your point that a scab can hide a festering wound is a good one. What people need to know is what the danger signs are and what is serious for the patient. How can an infection below surface be dealt with by non-mediacal people. Is it a big problem really. I am thinking of this now because of another thread I read tonight where the bird has a sub-cuticle infection. And I know this can very serious problem even though it sounds minor on the first reading.

Like how bad can a hangnail be? Right. Until it kills you that is. The whole subject of infection/ deep infection needs to be explored. It is difficult to convey to people who come to the site how short time is for their birds when they have wounds (cat, dog, hawk or other). It is harder still to determine the seriousness of the issue when posts, and response posts come hours apart. 

Meanwhile the patient fades into oblivion for lack of responder care. Even though everyone here wanted to help and did their utmost best to offer help. I will have to go and read the stickies again. It has been months since I read them anyway. Is the issue of infection addressed there?

I am bringing this up now because so many birds are lost this way. And time is so short in each and every one of these cases. From the moment of the first post you can almost count off the hours till you read the inevitable,"well, he died in my arms" story. And that is upsetting to everyone.

So what can we do?

Cameron


----------



## Victor

Barbie had her first bath with bath salts to insure she has no unauthorized riders imbedded in her. I have to admit, she is harder to hold and gaining some strength and was able to land on the shower rod this time. She landed on my head after I called her a few timeS, and checked her head wound. Bev, sqeezed some more pussey stuff out, and then applied the medicated ointment.We are continuing her preventative measure medications and one day, garlic to her seed, and the next probiotic powder. She might be one of the healthiest ferals in Omaha?


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

LOL...that is funny  about the "unauthorized riders".

Until the meds arrive, you can use garlic caps to deworm her. My rehabber, Doreen, just informed me it DOES help. I noticed with my bunch when I actually deworm them with a de-wormer, I haven't seen any at all, so the garlic aroma, (as well as other factors in the garlic caps) must chase them away also.  

Chaparell is also an excellent wormer. as she told me. She used it on pigeons and squirrels as well as other critters, it is very potent  and it is quite nasty what comes out. 

I'm glad to hear Barbie is doing so well.


----------



## Victor

Hi Treesa, 

I don't have garlic capsules on hand, though I could get some "human grade" capsules from Walgreens. I give all my pigeons, a sprinkling of "pigeon garlic powder" every other day. Now she had it almost everyday until I got the probiotic powder, and now Barbie gets one or the other on rotation days. I should get the wormer medication early this week. She is very alert and gaining strength.

I will insure Bev reads your post about the de-wormer that can be for squirrels as well. Can it be administered as a preventative measure? I suspect it can.


----------



## bevslape

*Sounds Great!*



Victor said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> I don't have garlic capsules on hand, though I could get some "human grade" capsules from Walgreens. I give all my pigeons, a sprinkling of "pigeon garlic powder" every other day. Now she had it almost everyday until I got the probiotic powder, and now Barbie gets one or the other on rotation days. I should get the wormer medication early this week. She is very alert and gaining strength.
> 
> I will insure Bev reads your post about the de-wormer that can be for squirrels as well. Can it be administered as a preventative measure? I suspect it can.



The only problem is....I don't know how to get her to take it. She is very picky about eating things. She will sniff & sniff it first and if she doesn't like the smell...NO WAY. If I try to force her to take it she might take part of my fingers with it as well.


----------



## bevslape

Victor said:


> Barbie had her first bath with bath salts to insure she has no unauthorized riders embedded in her. I have to admit, she is harder to hold and gaining some strength and was able to land on the shower rod this time. She landed on my head after I called her a few times, and checked her head wound. Bev, squeezed some more pussey stuff out, and then applied the medicated ointment.We are continuing her preventative measure medications and one day, garlic to her seed, and the next probiotic powder. She might be one of the healthiest ferals in Omaha?



She still had a little bit of debris mixed in with the puss. It looks good today so I think it's safe to just let it heal now. She is such a loving and gentle bird. So quiet compared to the boys.


----------



## mr squeaks

bevslape said:


> She still had a little bit of debris mixed in with the puss. It looks good today so I think it's safe to just let it heal now. *She is such a loving and gentle bird. So quiet compared to the boys.*




Probably can't get a word in edgewise! Now THERE'S a switch! LOL


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> I don't have garlic capsules on hand, though I could get some "human grade" capsules from Walgreens. I give all my pigeons, a sprinkling of "pigeon garlic powder" every other day. Now she had it almost everyday until I got the probiotic powder, and now Barbie gets one or the other on rotation days. I should get the wormer medication early this week. She is very alert and gaining strength.
> 
> 
> I will insure Bev reads your post about the de-wormer that can be for squirrels as well. Can it be administered as a preventative measure? I suspect it can.



Hi Victor,

I have tried the gel caps from the Walgreens and they are okay, try to find the soft gel. If you use them, they do have a lingering odor, which Reti did not like at all when rehabbing birds in the house. I use the caps in the coop, and it does take a few hours to clear the strong odor.

I mention this because you may or may not be offended by the smell, but it has much more of the "goodness" and potency then the powder. The powder has been processed and perhaps heated which means there may not be much benefits in it. The Alli-supreme is by far the most superior, less I.U's then the gel caps, but good results, and hardly a smell to it. The caps are longer and a little trickier to get down if you are not used to them.

You can use the chaparell if you suspect worms, but I don't know if I would use it on regular basis, maybe once a year. Doreen says it cleans them out, squeeky clean. She said it shocked her to see what came out of this squirrel she rehabbed. She has rehabbed many baby squirrels as well as grown ones.


----------



## Skyeking

bevslape said:


> She is such a loving and gentle bird. So quiet compared to the boys.



Aren't hens wonderful?... it is nice that you are getting to know the difference now that you have one, as males do seem to be very noisy and usually much more aggresive.


----------



## Victor

mr squeaks said:


> [/B]
> 
> Probably can't get a word in edgewise! Now THERE'S a switch! LOL



HEY Shi! What do ya mean by that? I protest in the name of Rosco,Beaksley and Uchie! And all the male pidgies as well.They are just sometimes a bit more vocal don't cha know?




Treesa~ Chaparell, is it available at most pigeon supply outlets?


----------



## Reti

Chaparel is available at health food stores.

I just love females, they are so sweet and quiet and they even get along with eachother.
The best time to spend time with my pijies is when the boys sit on the eggs and all the girls are out. It is a pleasure to watch them eating next to eachother and perching on the same perch without fighting.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Victor said:



HEY Shi! What do ya mean by that? I protest in the name of Rosco,Beaksley and Uchie! And all the male pidgies as well.They are just sometimes a bit more vocal don't cha know?

Click to expand...

*


Victor said:


> Well, of course they are (more vocal)...someone has to be chosen "leader" - it's a "macho" thing. Besides they outnumber poor Barbie 3-1.
> 
> Gee, Victor, now why am I not surprised at your protest...last I saw, YOU were male too!   Make that 4 - 1 outnumbered...


----------



## Victor

Good point...ah, well I helped raised 4 children...3 of them were girls, sooo, it was my son and I against them and Bev! The female of some specie can be very noisy. Now, with boy pigeons, well, they are just more "spirited", that's all!


----------



## Victor

Reti said:


> Chaparel is available at health food stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Reti


Thank you. Noted.


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Good point...ah, well I helped raised 4 children...3 of them were girls, sooo, it was my son and I against them and Bev! The female of some specie can be very noisy. Now, with boy pigeons, well, they are just more "spirited", that's all!


Uh huh...very *fine* line if you ask me!  

You can't fool me...Bev can more than hold her own...you are QUITE the lucky man!


----------



## bevslape

*I'm sure you will explain....*



Victor said:


> Good point...ah, well I helped raised 4 children...3 of them were girls, sooo, it was my son and I against them and Bev! *The female of some specie can be very noisy. *Now, with boy pigeons, well, they are just more "spirited", that's all!



We will talk tonight when you get home.


----------



## george simon

Hi Victor, HAPPY EASTER to you and your family.Tell your MARINE daughter a old retired MARINE Gy/sgt said SEMPER FI GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Victor

Sgt.Simon~ Lance Corporal Slape wishes you the same and" Semper Fi to you Gunny!"


----------



## mr squeaks

I can see the Slape and Simon homes are definitely in good hands!

Do any of you watch my favorite TV show, NCIS? The lead character (Jethro Gibbs), played by Mark Harmon, is a Marine who heads up a Naval Criminal Investigation unit.

(I am an Air Force brat)   

HAPPY EASTER !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

All I can say is....."Airborne"

1/509 th

Strike Force One

Ace Mobile Force


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> Treesa~ Chaparell, is it available at most pigeon supply outlets?



you can buy it at your nearest health food store. Do you have a Wild Oats? How about Mother's Kitchen? Trader Joe's?...and Whole Foods?


----------



## Garye

So the blue bar pigeon is definitely a female? How do you know? Did you go to the vet and find out that it is? I just wanted to know if I guessed correct about it being a female.


----------



## Victor

*Well Mr.Smith, I just have to add to this as well...*

*AIR CAV!

3RD A.C.R. Air Cavalry Troop

Brave Rifles!*


----------



## Victor

Trees Gray said:


> you can buy it at your nearest health food store. Do you have a Wild Oats? How about Mother's Kitchen? Trader Joe's?...and Whole Foods?


Hi Treesa, Yes ma'm we do have a Wild Oats, and a GNC which is where I have been going lately for the health of our pigeons (forget us!) , as a matter of fact, Bev just mentioned that she wanted me to run up there in the morning. Reti mentioned earlier that once a year is enough of an application for the SQUIRREL, and did add that quite a bit of nasty stuff is expelled.


----------



## Victor

Garye said:


> So the blue bar pigeon is definitely a female? How do you know? Did you go to the vet and find out that it is? I just wanted to know if I guessed correct about it being a female.


Hi Garye, 

We have not had her DNA tested, it is just based on how she acts, and reacts in front of a mirror . The "mirror test" indicated that she is a female. She looks at herself briefly, and walks away. She does not flare up, or raise a ruckus like our male pigeons do. I suspect that when we take her in for a final check up, it will be determined medically. 

Uchiwa, our Indian fantail was perceived to be a female, but showed the tendencies of a male, and is one of the noisest and agreesive of the three boys. DNA is on the list for "Uchie" as well. The fantail though, will not peck and play as Beaksley and Rosco, but he held his own ground when around Beaksley. I will formally introduce Rosco to the other two guys this week. They just visit now. 

Barbie Bluebar is kept at a distance for now as a safe measure.


----------



## Skyeking

*chapparel*

Victor,

The dose for pigeons is on the natural healing thread, in case you are wondering is on this thread. If the pigeon is small I would go less then 20cc's


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10568


----------



## TerriB

Reti said:


> ...The best time to spend time with my pijies is when the boys sit on the eggs and all the girls are out. It is a pleasure to watch them eating next to eachother and perching on the same perch without fighting.
> Reti


Agreed! Also, the female interactions seem much more subtle than the males.


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> *Well Mr.Smith, I just have to add to this as well...*
> 
> *AIR CAV!
> 
> 3RD A.C.R. Air Cavalry Troop
> 
> Brave Rifles!*


Well, Warren and Victor, can't speak for me but Dad was:

WWII

Full Bird Colonel

Commander of 390th Bomber Group

Also involved in "Operation Crossroads" (Atomic Bomb)

Congratulations Gentlemen...a pleasure to know you...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

TerriB said:


> Agreed! Also, the female interactions seem much more subtle than the males.



Except if you've got an overly jealous hand reared hen, who would like nothing better than to mate with her father and fight with her mother! Lucy will attack Henny when they are together. She's a very aggressive little girl


----------



## mr squeaks

*So, Victor...*

any thoughts on who Barbie might "choose" ??? or, even conversely, who might choose her??

I know it's too early and of course, we ARE assuming Barbie IS a hen...


----------



## mr squeaks

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Except if you've got an overly jealous hand reared hen, who would like nothing better than to mate with her father and fight with her mother! Lucy will attack Henny when they are together. She's a very aggressive little girl


LOL Brad. I remember watching Peter Pied Piper, the ASU pigeon, raise Alberta alone when he lost his mate. Peter finally brought back another mate and Alberta HATED her. Alberta also refused to leave the nest no matter how much she was shoved and pushed (I would watch them from my office hallway). Finally, Peter and his mate started another nest a few windows away. When Alberta FINALLY flew, she would spend hours sitting next to the nest with Peter while he was egg sitting.


----------



## TerriB

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Except if you've got an overly jealous hand reared hen, who would like nothing better than to mate with her father and fight with her mother! Lucy will attack Henny when they are together. She's a very aggressive little girl


What a power-house!! I'm just lucky that Mieke only weighs 300 gms. When I come near her nest, she'll grab a pinch of skin and refuse to let go!


----------



## feralpigeon

mr squeaks said:


> LOL Brad. I remember watching Peter Pied Piper, the ASU pigeon, raise Alberta alone when he lost his mate. Peter finally brought back another mate and Alberta HATED her. Alberta also refused to leave the nest no matter how much she was shoved and pushed (I would watch them from my office hallway). Finally, Peter and his mate started another nest a few windows away. When Alberta FINALLY flew, she would spend hours sitting next to the nest with Peter while he was egg sitting.


A very remarkable story, Mr. Squeaks. Bet you miss those guys!

fp


----------



## mr squeaks

feralpigeon said:


> A very remarkable story, Mr. Squeaks. Bet you miss those guys!
> 
> fp


INDEED I do!

A few months after I retired, Physical Facilities, cleaned out all the windows (from just ONE bird to at least a half dozen or more, ALL Peter's kids!) because the pigeons made such a mess. They screened the windows so no one could nest! While I was upset and disappointed, I could certainly undertstand their reasoning. Electric carts were kept below and all the kids kept them amply "supplied." 

When I visit the campus, I'm always looking for Peter and some of his more outstanding morphed kids. I hope they found other nesting spots and I wish them well. Peter is quite a bird and before I left, I had practically the whole office watching his antics (we were on the 3rd floor). Also, I would watch from outside and looking up at the nests, people would stop to see what I was watching. Couldn't resist talking pigeons...some even said "I never knew that about pigeons, how interesting!" I would then send a quick "THANKS, Peter!" and continue on my way.


----------



## TerriB

mr squeaks said:


> ...I would watch from outside and looking up at the nests, people would stop to see what I was watching. Couldn't resist talking pigeons...some even said "I never knew that about pigeons, how interesting!"


Good job - every ripple of awareness makes a difference!


----------



## Victor

It has been just a little over a month that we have had Barbie Bluebar, and we have officially adopted this sweet little one. Her flying abliity has improved, but after a few flights in the living room, she looses altitude, and flies down to the carpet~ something that Beaskey, Chiwa, and Rosco NEVER ever do. Oh, yeah in case you noticed, we changed our Indian Fantail's name, or I should say, "modified" his name from, Uchiwa to Uchie to Chiwa. My youngest grandson "Hawkmaster" calls him that, it sort of stuck.

We can not risk taking her outside to give her a flight test, and chance something happening to her. Besides, if she can't attain good altitude, we can not risk loosing her. She has become so used to our companionship, even after I tried to "isolate" myself from having to do much with her the past week, she still hops on my arm when I am changing her cups. She is so loveable.

It was my original intent to return her where I found her about a mile away from my place, but this was meant to be. Tomorrow will be her next dose of worm medication, as it has been 10 days since her last dosage. Her head wound is clearing up and head feather coverage getting better. She has put on some weight, and oh yes, the poops are great.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Yahoo*

THANKS for the update, Victor! Patience will out...finally  

So glad to hear all is going well! Nosy members tend to get restless and I'm probably the worst! (NOTE to Nosy Members: I PMed Victor to give him a little nudge... Seemed to work - either that or he was afraid I was gonna "nudge" him incessantly!)

NOW, I can't wait to see how Barbie does with the "boys" AND vice versa... 

Hey, Inquiring Nosys Need to Know!


----------



## Feather

Shi, 

I'm glad that you are nosy and nudgy.

Feather


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Nosy and Nudgy*

I'm glad Victor is nudgeable, to balance out our nosiness. 

Nosy and Nudgy: Sounds like a good pair of names for pigeons (don't know what they would think, though).


----------



## TerriB

Victor, glad to know that Barbie is improving and you are enjoying your pigeon flock!

Thanks, Shi, for supplying the nudge!


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Reminiscences*

Victor, Warren, Mr. Squeaks,

I'm another Air Force brat (oldest brat of 14 brats in our family. Dad was in WWII, Phillipines, tail-gunner in bomber squadron (was told his eyesight wasn't good enough to try for pilot). He went to law school after war and went back in as a lawyer, finally made full bird colonel. I spent three years in Germany, and went to second grade German school (but discovered I had lost most of my German when I came back to work a few years for a friend in 1982). Father was stationed in in Texas, Panama Canal Zone, Thule Greenland, Travis AFB California, Viet Nam, then home in Texas again. Staff Judge Advocate 5th (or 7th?) Air Force in Viet Nam. 

One place I really enjoyed (for a half year) was the Canal Zone. Grab a machete, head off into the jungle in the back of the base housing, play Tarzan (and watch out for venomous bushmasters and fer-de-lance snakes. 

I had lung problems and bronchiectasis. Dreaded having to run 250 yards. Wasn't sure what would happen if i were drafted and had to run five miles before breakfast. Went into hospital every summer for a month for evaluation (filling a bed). During Viet Nam one pulmonary doctor said they would remove a couple of lobes of my lungs "if (I) really wanted to be a helicopter pilot" in the military. I thought they must be joking (they weren't) because my eyesight was bad (perhaps from reading), and I was un-coordinated. I knew I would quickly kill myself and any passengers in any helicopter I piloted. I could rarely hit a ball with a bat (didn't play much ball in Kindergarten and Grades 1 and 2 in Germany) and spent most of my time in the outfield studying the big red ants and horned toads (in Texas), much like Calvin in the "Calvin 'n' Hobbes" cartoon strip. 

I felt I always had the benefits, the good parts of military life without the drawbacks adults invariably come across in any occupation. I could watch the Saturday parades when Dad took his monthly turn as reviewing officer, and I didn't have to stand at attention. One nice thing about a military hospital: the food was great! I would go to the mess, order four or five eggs scrambled with five or ten slices of bacon, hot rolls, doughnuts, a quart of orange juice if I chose, a stack of pancakes, and top it off with a large chocolate malt for breakfast. (I wasn't overweight or fat, either). No bills to pay other than a dollar or so per day. Flying in the old four engine airplanes was fun. Half the family and relatives are or have been involved in the military. 

Well, back to the subject of pigeons: symbol of peace, which our military organizations strive for. A fitting symbol.


----------



## Victor

That was a nice story you shared Larry. Your descriptive method that you do so well ,makes one think they are right there with you. As a child and young adult, I never dreamed of living anywhere but TEXAS, and now I am deep rooted in the MID WEST! I do enjoy your stories. So, just curious, what drew you to Cologne,Germany? When I was in the Army stationed in Ft.Bliss,Texas, my Army barracks buddy invited me to come home on leave for a week in Nebraska, where he was from, and I meet his sister...I'm still here.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*A reply to Victor's question, as to why I am in Cologne*

From 1952 to 1955 my Dad was stationed in Germany. I attended Kindergarten at a modern American school in Munich, then first grade in Frankfurt. That summer vacation (month of July) my Dad would drop me off at a German orphanage on his way to work. There were a long table of boys ranging from my age to fifteen years of age, helping out at the farmhouse which was the orphanage. We ate bread and soup for lunch, each kept his bowl and spoon with a small cleaniing towel in an individual drawer in the table, and the kitchen was connected by dumbwaiter (mechanical elevator). The kids who didn't have chores to do went for a long walk after lunch, and as one of the youngest, I always trailed back last. I remember it being very hot inside a July haystack. In the time of Charlemagne it was called "hay month," before the Roman name took over. Dad picked me up on his way home from work. I think my Dad wanted me to learn some German, and I think I was having problems with the one of the maids, whom I had once locked out of the apartment. Also my mother had writen her mother that they found out one of the maids was not a very nice woman (she had also a night time job: this was after the war). My Dad was a lieutenant, a lawyer, my parents both spoke German, and I think I once saw on a resume that he was in charge of the legal staff, and about 2000 soldiers (I might be incorrect on these details). I went to second grade at a very small German Catholic school at an old barracks in Munich, where officers and diplomats sent their kids. My father's maternal grandparents came from Zurich, Switzerland around the turn of the century, and still missed the Alps. My mother grew up near Fredericksburg, Texas, speaking only German at home before she learned English at school.

My Dad recently told me that President Lyndon B. Johnson's father and my great-grandfather were farming neighbors, and one summer they drove together to Teachers College in San Marcos to register their sons, L.B.J. and my grandfather. My grandfather's Catholic high school was not accredted by the state, so only L.B.J. was accepted and registered, and he later went on to become President. My grandfather was registered at some business college (I forget where), and he later ran for and was elected tax assessor/collector for Gillespie County, Texas (Fredericksburg). 

I studied six years for the Catholic priesthood, studied architecture, majored in Engliish and history, taught junior high English and mechanical drawing for seven months, did editing and proofreading for a book publishing company during and after college. Got a job in credit and bill collecting. Went to law school for a year, but my grades were poor (I was always tired: bad lungs. Later diagnosed with cystic fibrosis). In addition, had a half-time job working as a waiter at a steak house. Good tips. Met Wolfgang, an applied physics major who was working on a master’s degree in economics. That’s another long story. We shared a duplex. He was offered a job supervising construction of a section of a PVC factory in Libya; when that was finished he set up a small import-export company in Cologne, near his home town, to make use of his connections to supply the PVC and other factories. I was supporting my artistic endeavors with part-time wallpapering and painting. He needed someone who spoke English, was willing to learn German, didn’t cost too much in salary, and had the patience to wade through technical specs. I had always wanted to return to Europe for a few years (I had about five years in mind), and had earlier even built a couple of storage boxes for my books, after college. Medical insurance was mandatory and therefore available in some form for all German residents, and that was attractive. I had hoped to re-experience the heavy forests near the Alps. Cologne is in the most densely populated and industrialized area of Germany. (Muammar Gaddafi maintained his status as an international pariah, and after an initial flourish the business did not grow as we had hoped).

I met and in 1985 married a young Belgian who had been an special educator for physically and mentally handicapped children. She works as an artist. We wanted but were unable to have children. I went on a small permanent disability pension in 1989. I am still learning German, and doing some drawing and painting and some cartoons and house-cleaning to keep busy. We are about two or three hours' drive from Antwerp, where my wife has many relatives, and two or three years away from Texas (we manage somehow to go there, with some financial help from the family, every two or three years on average). 

Writing posts for pigeon-llfe.net has stimulated me to try to improve my writing style, and to develop my thoughts on the relations we humans have with our fellow creatures on this planet, and the responsibilities we have to them and to ourselves.


----------



## Victor

Larry_Cologne said:


> Writing posts for pigeon-llfe.net has stimulated me to try to improve my writing style, and to develop my thoughts on the relations we humans have with our fellow creatures on this planet, and the responsibilities we have to them and to ourselves.


And a fine job you do sir! Thanks for the reply. Quite interesting.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Thanks, Larry,*

Your posts brought back MANY memories of growing up as an AF brat. BTW, have you ever searched the web for your father's name? My daughter found my Dad's name and picture! Even found out there's a museum in Tucson for the 390th Bomber Group! I was delighted!

Your English degree and natural writing ability do you well! Would have had a minor in English if I had taken a few more classes. Had to go 41/2 years as it was and wanted OUT! Dad was stationed in San Salvador, El Savador in the 50s. I had to take my last 2 years of HS by correspondence course because the American School down the street did not have an 11th & 12th grade. Got to skip Chemistry and take Psychology instead because Chem kits weren't sent outside the U.S.  

Remember brief stops in Panama (say HUMID!) to catch a MATS flight back to the States in a prop job. Always tended to get air sick - yea for Jets -much better!

What is it about Texas and the military? Born in San Antonio when Dad was stationed at Randolph. Moved back some years later when Dad was at Lackland...

Look forward to more of your writing, Larry, many thanks! 

AND, Victor, thanks for letting me take a quick "detour" down memory lane!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bravo to all who have served our country. I was blessed to have 3 older brothers all of whom served in the military. The oldest was in the Marines during WWII and served in the Pacific - was on Iowa Jima during the worst of the battles. The second brother retired from the Air Force as a medic - was written up in Ebony Magazine years ago for the work he did at his base (San Antonio, I think) for a man suffering from hemophilia. He also was stationed in Iran during the more peacful times and enjoyed it tremendously. The younger brother served in the Navy during the Korean War and will not talk about it.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hey dear yankees

Seeing that a good portion of this thread might be deemed as "off topic", I'm reluctant to post, but...you leave me no choice.

However, for the record, Canada played a significant role in WWII and without our _meagre, small and insignificant contributions to the effort_, the outcome might have been very different. As well, this is something not well known or realized, but Canadians were fighting this war, BEFORE the Americans were Your military only joined after our troops were already entrenched in combat overseas.

This is all I will say on this subject that you people keep beating like a dead horse


----------



## mr squeaks

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hey dear yankees
> 
> Seeing that a good portion of this thread might be deemed as "off topic", I'm reluctant to post, but...you leave me no choice.
> 
> *??? was my first reaction to your sentence...*
> 
> However, for the record, Canada played a significant role in WWII and without our _meagre, small and insignificant contributions to the effort_, the outcome might have been very different. As well, this is something not well known or realized, but Canadians were fighting this war, BEFORE the Americans were Your military only joined after our troops were already entrenched in combat overseas.
> 
> *WHOA! I did not SEE ANYPLACE that we were disparaging to the Canadians! MANY nationalities/countries have combined to make a strong force! The results could have been a LOT different if they had NOT!*
> 
> This is all I will say on this subject that you people keep beating like a dead horse


*I, for one, would be MORE THAN WILLING to delete my post if called for. HOWEVER, I have learned to ASK first then take action second. Many times, a question asked will led to responses by more members than just the original one. AND, yes, there are times we get "off topic." However, we also learn more about our pigeon-life family and I, personally, thoroughly enjoy these brief personal glimpses!

NO ONE was trying to be offensive in any way and the THREAD IS VICTOR'S. If he doesn't like what a member is contributing, then I'm sure he would PM them and get back on-track. 

If we are violating some "code" I know nothing about, then tell me and, again, my thread will be deleted (which, btw, I HAVE done in the past if I thought I had offended anyone!) When rules are too "restrictive," then, personally, I feel the site loses all spontaneity.

My question is, WHY are you reacting in such a hostile manner? We never meant ANY harm. 

If you want us to stay "on topic" and want us to know so, I would REALLY appreciate if you would ASK gently, not BERATE...

I know you are under a lot of stress about Henny, but please don't take it out on us...perhaps, if you get up on the OTHER side of the bed???*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

LOL! OH boy Shi....are you Cameron reincarnated? You read my post entirely wrong and without insight 

I was merely responding to all the war "rhetoric" that was going on in this thread and the discussions of military experiences brought forth by Y'all

SHEESH...or SHI-EEESH


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, if so, then I PERSONALLY and VERY HUMBLY APOLOGIZE!!

However, the WAY you said your words led me to believe otherwise...

I, personally, am NOT angry* at you, Brad, but your words DID hurt and I think you should know that..

*how could I be angry with you when I am trying to "enlist" Ricky and Eggbert to join WW, Super Squeaks and me against the evil Pidgenstein?!  

BTW, we are NOT "off topic" on that thread since we ARE talking pigeons...just getting a little carried away!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Shi et all, 

If my words were meant in true anger or hostility they would have read like this...see if you can discern the difference between the posts

Hey dear yankees 

Seeing that a good portion of this thread might be deemed as "off topic", I'm reluctant to post, but...you leave me no choice.

However, for the record, Canada played a significant role in WWII and without our meagre, small and insignificant contributions to the effort, the outcome might have been very different. As well, this is something not well known or realized, but Canadians were fighting this war, BEFORE the Americans were Your military only joined after our troops were already entrenched in combat overseas. 

This is all I will say on this subject that you people keep beating like a dead horse. 
__________________


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Being OFF TOPIC*

I think it is interesting to see how various members connect in different ways. 

I also like _some_ spontaneity in posts, but not too many repetitions. About 90 percent of the time I read someone's response to a thread, and I think "me, too." "Ditto." "I agree." Or: "Great pictures." "Beautiful pigeons" (aren't they all, even the dead ones, who seem to maintain dignity even in death?). So, do I add my "me, too"? Most of the time, not, since it takes time to read a post, and more time for clicking and scrolling.

Sometimes reminiscing or rambling a bit off the beaten path is fun or relaxing or a way of re-marshalling one's forces, uh ... ideas, and re-grouping, or ... uh ... whatever it is one does with one's thoughts. Sorry about all the military allusions. Sometimes it helps to open up fresh perspectives and loosen up old ideas.

Sometimes it is a waste of others' time.

Perhaps we could have other forums, off to the side or off the screen, titled "Rants and Raves," "Manic myopic misanthropic meanderings of misfits," "Inane chats with idiots," and such like. (Does maintaining all this stuff cost money? Probably so). Coming up with names for categories might be fun than reading the stuff in them.

I must confess that I often drive my wife and others nuts my by not getting immediately to the point. We get into fusses of "But it is relevant!" and "If you would only let me finish!" and "I could have been finished by now if you hadn't interrupted to object!" (She's right, of course. Absolutely right. Even though I don't think she'll be reading this, since she knows me too well to bother). Sometimes I wander for days in the desert of disconnected thoughts, trying to tie loose ends together into some seeming semblance of coherence and cogent cogitation. And I think it good to write with words of one or two or few syllables. But I slip. I get off topic. 

Pigeons appear to have lots of leisure time, yet they stay focused on what is important to them. 

And I have never seen a pigeon beat a dead horse. Yet. 

Lots to learn.


----------

